# Do I need to setup my ZFS for foreign-language files (e.g. f



## mrjayviper (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello. I am in the process of setting up a ZFS file server. I am planning to store all sorts of files in it. I have several hundred music tracks that are in Japanese/Korean native character.

I want the file server to retain this native character naming. Do I need to setup my ZFS pool with utf8only and/or normalization options?

e.g. 

copy japanese songs into file server (via mounted shared folder in Windows). If I view the files on my file server in Windows Explorer, they must be displayed in their native characters.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## xibo (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Do I need to setup my ZFS for foreign-language files (e.*

ZFS encodes all strings using UTF-8 by default. However, the client and/or protocol used for file access from your Windows instance needs to support it - and this is usually the issue (by "unicode support" I refer to the ability to convert it to/from the native Windows encoding). Neither Microsoft's FTP client (cmd's ftp and also internet/windows explorer) nor WinSCP support Unicode. WebDAV (or HTTP with IE) supports it, but is bloaty. NFS also supports it, but it's only available on Windows Server variants.

Of cause, you can use KDE on Windows which supports it  - or rename the music files to something ascii while storing the name/artist/...-metadata inside the file (using id3tags and the like)

EDIT

swish is an s/-ftp client for windows with explorer integration and unicode support. It's not a shell plugin though and therefore doesn't "mount" shares to a windows _drive_id_.


----------

